# 20a to 15a adapter for treadmill?



## shockwave (May 15, 2010)

I bought a commercial treadmill that requires a 20a outlet because of the right angle prongs. I only have a 15a breaker. I can't tell what guage the wire is. So I don't know if I should replace the breaker with a 20a one and replace the outlet. or there is an adapter that converts it for sale. The owners manual says not to use an adapter because it needs to be properly grounded to prevent electrical shock. I don't understand because I thought the only grounding prong was the big fat round one. Any comments? Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The device needs a 20a circuit
So you need to put it on a 20a circuit
Do not install a 20a breaker without verifying that ALL wiring is 12g


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you can make or buy a 20 amp 3 hole receptacle to 15 amp 3 prong plug adapter then it would still be properly grounded. You would have to leave the 15 amp. breaker in place down at the panel if the circuit has 14 gauge wire.

Is there any sticker or nameplate on the treadmill stating how many amps it needs?

The treadmill may or may not draw more than 15 amps and if it does then it will trip a 15 amp breaker.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Go here http://www.voltec-industries.com/nema_chart.html and pick the plug you have. Post the NEMA number for that plug. If the treadmill lists the machine for a 20 amp circuit, that's what you will need. You cannot put a 20 amp breaker on #14 wire. It must be #12. While not compliant, if the treadmill current (amps) does not exceed the 15 amp circuits capacity, I would just change the receptacle to match the plug and mark the receptacle as being 15 amp only!

Where are you located?


----------



## shockwave (May 15, 2010)

None of the wiring is labeled. How can I verify the wiring is 12ga?


----------



## shockwave (May 15, 2010)

J. V. said:


> Go here http://www.voltec-industries.com/nema_chart.html and pick the plug you have. Post the NEMA number for that plug. If the treadmill lists the machine for a 20 amp circuit, that's what you will need. You cannot put a 20 amp breaker on #14 wire. It must be #12. While not compliant, if the treadmill current (amps) does not exceed the 15 amp circuits capacity, I would just change the receptacle to match the plug and mark the receptacle as being 15 amp only!
> 
> Where are you located?


 
The plug is 5-20p. The treadmill is rated for 13a. Washington State


----------



## shockwave (May 15, 2010)

I just found out that the wiring is 10gauge. Its on a 15a breaker. There are 2 outlets on that breaker


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

shockwave said:


> I just found out that the wiring is 10gauge. Its on a 15a breaker. There are 2 outlets on that breaker


If the circuit wire and its respective neutral are both #12 or larger (#10 is larger than #12) you can replace the breaker with a 20-amp breaker and the receptacle with a 20-amp receptacle. 

#10 sounds pretty big to have a 15-amp receptacle connected to it...are you sure it is #10?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Very strange that someone installed wire so large for a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## shockwave (May 15, 2010)

The wire says romex 10/3. Its in the garage, maybe they installed it that for tools?


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If the wire is indeed 10/3, it'd be ok to change the breaker to 20 amp. All parts of the circuit must be #12 or larger, it sounds like they are. 

I would then get a 20 amp receptacle, it looks just like a 15 amp one, except when looking at it with the ground down, the slot on the left will be a T shape. 20 amp, 125 volt. NEMA 5-20. Don't get the 20 amp 250 volt one. It's the same, except the right slot is T shaped. You can get a single or a duplex, your choice. Around here, the big-box stores have them.

With this, no adapter is needed.

Rob


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you sure all the wiring on this circuit is #10? I would imagine that most of the wiring is hidden in the walls, and there may be other outlets and lights on this circuit as well.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

secutanudu said:


> Are you sure all the wiring on this circuit is #10? I would imagine that most of the wiring is hidden in the walls, and there may be other outlets and lights on this circuit as well.


If it starts in the panel as #10 and is #10 at the receptacle, its number 10 as far as I am concerned.

OP. You lucked out this. You do know that? That circuit could be 30 amp if you needed it.


----------

